# Need Help Seting Yamaha Rec. Graphic Eq.



## leier911

Hello. I have a Yamaha Receiver, and I trying to tweak it nicely. I have adjusted the levels as good as I could do, etc. I did notice they have a five band graphic equalizer.

100hz
30hz
1khz
3khz
10khz

The default setting was all 0, and I have been testing with different settings, but is there a general setting for each? Something I should or shouldn't do? A specific one too high, low?

Any help?


----------



## CCarncross

The correct settings depend on your room acoustics and your speakers...unless you are really looking to get serious about it just set it up to how it sounds best to you.


----------



## BattleZone

Please, do yourself a huge favor and DON'T use the EQ just because it exists. EQ is designed to let you make *minor* adjustments to compensate for deficiencies in your speakers or the source material, but most people way overuse them, usually cranking up the bass and highs and dropping out the midrange and leaving their systems sounding horribly.

















[The dreaded equalizer "V".]

Engineers and producers spend millions of dollars balancing, mixing, and EQing music and soundtracks, and honestly, the less you do to it beyond that, the better off you'll be. Higher-end receivers and pre-amps usually offer a switch to completely bypass any EQ circuitry because audiophiles know that "less is more."

The component that has, by far, the largest impact on what you hear are your speakers. And aside from buying good ones, the next biggest thing to improving the sound is speaker placement. Fix/improve those things and you probably won't need to EQ at all.


----------



## kikkenit2

I would use an equalizer similar and in addition to the amplifier gain on each speaker if it had one. That is to match or normalize the volume levels of the different tones or bands of sound. Using a sound meter and a music sample of a sweep thru 20 hertz to 20k hertz all tones can be equalized. Your receiver probably can do this automatically with a microphone. From there you can manually custom boost or raise bass (below 100hz) tones etc. to please. You may be able to save different custom eq settings depending on type of sound listening mode.


----------



## CCarncross

Or do what I did:

Setup: Auto calibrate

wait about 10 minutes.....:lol:


----------

